# eir wins the "Excellence in Public Service Award"



## Purple (2 Feb 2022)

Eir have won an award for excellence in Customer Service.
It was from Public Sector Magazine. They must have been judging Eir by their own standards.


----------



## Jazz01 (2 Feb 2022)

Purple said:


> Eir have won an award for excellence in Customer Service.
> It was from Public Sector Magazine. They must have been judging Eir by their own standards.


I love this from the article:
_That theme was echoed by Aidan Fitzmaurice “I wanted to call the customer care team to let them know the good news but I’ve been on hold for three hours now,” he said. _


----------



## Dublin85 (2 Feb 2022)

Thirsty said:


> Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Letters unacknowledged
> No contact form on website
> ...


literally the worst company I have ever dealt with and will never give them business again.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Feb 2022)

Jazz01 said:


> That theme was echoed by Aidan Fitzmaurice “I wanted to call the customer care team to let them know the good news but I’ve been on hold for three hours now,” he said.



That is brilliant!


----------



## rustbucket (2 Feb 2022)

Good Lord! The mind boggles


----------



## Bank Manager (2 Feb 2022)

Were they the only one in the competition?


----------



## ArthurMcB (2 Feb 2022)

Joke shop


----------



## Thirsty (2 Feb 2022)

Are we sure this wasn't Waterford Whispers News?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Feb 2022)

Thirsty said:


> Are we sure this wasn't Waterford Whispers News?


Close enough - Conor Pope's Irish Times column is often a bit of a joke in my experience...


----------



## Gordon Gekko (2 Feb 2022)

I remember having to chase them for 6 months for a €29 refund. I had BT Sports through them, and then it went onto Sky so I was able to cancel it. They then charged me anyway, and I kept getting fobbed off with tales of refunds taking up to 6 months to be signed-off.

If Eir are getting this award, Prince Andrew must be getting Royal of the Year, and Bernie Madoff Fund Manager of the Year.


----------



## mathepac (3 Feb 2022)

Bank Manager said:


> Were they the only one in the competition?


Not only that, they sponsored the competition!


----------



## HyperionDayz (3 Feb 2022)

Ah yes that bastion of journalistic credibility, the Public Sector Magazine. Methinks the subtle buying of an award has gone drastically wrong!


----------



## Leper (3 Feb 2022)

I'm just imagining a Staff Briefing in Eir's call centres this week. Smiling management announces "Hey All! - We've just been awarded Excellence-in-Customer-Care-in-the-Public-Service."

Each staff member would look at each other in amazement and disbelief. I'd say the ensuing grand-silence-of-disbelief could be heard in Alaska. Then the award for Employee-of-the-Month would be announced - more silence!


----------



## joer (3 Feb 2022)

And then the application for a pay rise.....


----------



## torblednam (3 Feb 2022)

What is The Public Sector Magazine? I'm in the public sector a good while now and never heard of it until yesterday... I have a sneaking suspicion the name is intentionally misleading...

They appear to have temporarily taken their website down too, all very intriguing!


----------



## Thirsty (3 Feb 2022)

Seriously wondering if the whole thing is a spoof!


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2022)

torblednam said:


> They appear to have temporarily taken their website down too, all very intriguing!


Is it down or was it simply not able to cope with the traffic volumes of 20 people visiting to try find out what this is all about?


----------



## RetirementPlan (3 Feb 2022)

Purple said:


> Eir have won an award for excellence in Customer Service.
> It was from Public Sector Magazine. They must have been judging Eir by their own standards.


Just to be clear, Public Sector Magazine is a private sector business.


----------



## Purple (3 Feb 2022)

RetirementPlan said:


> Just to be clear, Public Sector Magazine is a private sector business.


Yea, but they know their audience.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Feb 2022)

Industry sectors all over the world are replete with rubbish industry awards that mean nothing and that are handed out like confetti. Maybe this is simply another example and not the conspiracy that some people are cooking up?


----------



## MrEarl (3 Feb 2022)

It's an incredible achievement really,  for Eir to have dethroned Ryanair,  as the worst company for customer service...


----------



## joer (3 Feb 2022)

I wonder who came second ???


----------



## Pinoy adventure (3 Feb 2022)

Joe Duffy was all over it today


----------



## mathepac (3 Feb 2022)

Probably fuming he didn't get one. "Ballyer bein' ignored again!"


----------



## peemac (3 Feb 2022)

When you do get through to them, they are very good and deal comprehensively with your issue.

But trying to get through to them is just nigh on impossible.


----------



## gianni (5 Feb 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Industry sectors all over the world are replete with rubbish industry awards that mean nothing and that are handed out like confetti. Maybe this is simply another example and not the conspiracy that some people are cooking up?


Exactly. Like all those restaurant "awards". Every pub in Ireland that sells food has a lump of bronze on the wall


----------



## mathepac (5 Feb 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> Joe Duffy was all over it today


Again yesterday.  Apparently if your organisation pays for an ad in this pseudo official public service publication you automatically get an award as the best in class.  No 2nd or 3rd place awards, no "winner" because it's not a competition, no panel of judges, no list of other entrants. 

The LAs are all winners apparently, Kildare Co Co for being the premier Co Co in Kildare, and so on.  The no 10 bus for being the award winner on the no 10 bus route. 

Public bodies seem to have carte blanche to write 4 figure cheques to this outfit using OUR money so as to be awarded an award to shtick on the wall and announce it's been awarded to them.

So now for ye, hah? Who says Leitrim Co Co isn't the besht Co Co? In leitrim that is.(for example)


----------



## tallpaul (7 Feb 2022)

Surely having eir win a 'Public Sector' award was a bit fishy in the first place. eir has been a privately-owned commercial company for over a decade. It is no more a public sector organisation than say AIB. Oh wait...


----------



## Leo (7 Feb 2022)

gianni said:


> Exactly. Like all those restaurant "awards". Every pub in Ireland that sells food has a lump of bronze on the wall


They're not even a patch on the 'Product of the Year' awards you see some companies advertising on TV.


----------



## ashambles (7 Feb 2022)

RTÉ WINS 24 AWARDS AT NEW YORK RADIO FESTIVALS 2021  – About RTÉ
		


These awards seem the a similar sort of nonsense - even if not as blatant. Perhaps Joe will move on to them this week?


----------

